# VAT on building materials shipped from UK



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,

Can anyone help with clarifying the rules on paying VAT on building materials shipped from UK? 

We are planning to build a house in the near future in Cyprus using a timer frame shipped from the UK. Considering the fact that the timber frame (and a lot of other materials, like kitchen equipment) will not be used in UK and so shouldn’t be liable to UK VAT, but what kind of taxes will I be liable to pay in Cyprus? Does any one have any similar experiences?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

In my under standing re the UK Vat is if the 'company' buying these in another EU country is VAT registered then the 'seller' of the products does not need to charge UK VAT, providing it can show the member states company VAT number on the Invoice, if however this VAT number can not be shown then the UK company SHOULD charge VAT. So to put it bluntly unless you are a VAT registered company, UK/Cyprus then UK VAT will have to be charged.

Steve


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> In my under standing re the UK Vat is if the 'company' buying these in another EU country is VAT registered then the 'seller' of the products does not need to charge UK VAT, providing it can show the member states company VAT number on the Invoice, if however this VAT number can not be shown then the UK company SHOULD charge VAT. So to put it bluntly unless you are a VAT registered company, UK/Cyprus then UK VAT will have to be charged.
> 
> Steve


Thank you, so if the company we are using to build our house is VAT registered in Cyprus they could buy on our behalf? We are still in the planning stage, retirement beckons in about 4 years, but we are currently based in Dubai, so exploring all kinds of options and are finding people on the forum a great source of information. Happy New Year everyone.


----------

